# Internet access in Morocco



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We use the T mobile webn' walk stick in the UK. Does any one know if you can get the same thing in Morocco and if so, the cost of sending e mails back to the UK, please?

When we were there in October/November we wrote off line and used a data stick and then took it in to the internet places - not alwys with a lot of success!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Hiya oldtart,

We used to use a wordstick to send emails..same as you we found it a bit frustrating !!

I am in Agadir at the moment, and am using a WANA dongle to access the net. Not broadband speed, but very usable from the comfort of your own "ome.

Trouble is...the dongle costs about 690 dhs to buy, and the top up each month is 200dhs....prolly not ( financially) a good idea eh ??? You can make a lot of visits to internet places, successful or otherwise , at 10 dhs an hour rather than go down this route.

BTW....I have only used the dongle here in Agadir and have no knowledge of coverage anywhere else... :? 

Didnt Ray have any recommendations on this for you ??

Jenny


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Jenny and Gordon
I have been reading all your messages on the Moroccan thread. I think I asked what a WANA was. But as you say I think the stick and visits to the internet cafe are cheaper!!! WE will make do with the stick.

I didn't ask Ray about it actually. We'll see what he says in September. We do have a Moroccan sim card which proved very useful when we were there. 

Are you staying permanently at Agadir? Which site are you on? We stayed on the one in Agadir before and returning from Tagrout in October/ November. 

We returned to the UK at the end of November. Our friends stayed on and after touring around went back to Agadir after Christmas and couldn't get on. They said there were at least 30 vans queuing outside.They didn't go to the Atlantic Park one but actually managed to wild camp north of Agadir and were not moved on.

they are now on their way back.

Thanks once again for your help.


----------

